# Bio Teichfilter ständig voll und muss gereinigt werden



## west303 (22. Mai 2015)

Bio Teichfilter ständig voll und muss gereinigt werden


Hi
ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit unserm Gartenteich .
Wir haben das Haus im Letzten Jahr erworben der Teich ist 20 Jahre alt +-
es wurde bis zu unserem eingreifen nie gefiltert oder Sonnst wie Hand angelegt.
Teich hat cirka 3500L geschätzt 3,5m x 2,5m
12 Goldfische in 10 bis 20 cm
1 Schildkröte 30cm
2 __ Frösche
Wasser Hüpfer und andre Kleinstlebewesen.

Im März haben wir den Teich mal etwas Sauber gemacht alle Pflanzen gelichtet und in pflanz Körbe mit Kies 2 bis 4 mm körnung, Wasser abgelassen entschlammt und Wasser wieder zurück zum teil.

Dann habe ich ein CBF350 Bioteichfilter (eine Kammer 12000l) gekauft mit passender pumpe 7000l schafft aber 2700 den umstanden geschuldet.

Alles angebaut läuft gut , dann war es aber so das ich jeden Abend die Schwamme reinigen konnte
und so bilden sich Ja keine Bakterien.
also habe ich noch einen CBF350B dazugekauft ich haben das ganze zu einen CBF350C  mit 
UVC-klärer umgebaut jetzt habe ich eine Filter Leistung laut Hersteller von 90 000l.

Problem die erste Filter Einheit ist nach einer Woche voll und muss wieder gereinigt werden . (Siehe Bild)
Vorfiltern mit Nylon-Strumpf habe ich schon versucht druck im Strumpf wird nach 4 stunden so hoch das teil zu Dolle ausdehnt im Filter.

Was kann ich noch machen  weil den Filter mit der Gießkanne und krieg ich den ja nicht richtig sauber garten schlauch geht mit düse aber dann sind Bakterien futsch und ich bringe chlor Reste in den Teich ein ist ja nicht so gut oder?


----------



## juerg_we (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo west,
erstmal hallo hier,
also wenn du die filterschwämme einmal rausnimmst ,kannst du unten eine ganz grobe matte erkennen,erfühlen,das ist für die biologie.
die schwämme musst du immer gut sauber machen,irgendwie musst du ja ,mechanisch ,filtern,dafür sind die schwämme drinnen.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Tinky (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo!
Den Filter habe ich auch... eine Reinigung der 1. Kammer jede Woche ist wohl "normal".
Auf dem Foto ist nur eine Kammer zu erkennen...
Ich denke im Teich selber bildet sich auch eine Biologie/ Bakterien - den Filter sehe ich wirklich als Mittel um die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen.
Das geht bei dem Ding halt leider am besten indem man die Schwämme rausnimmt und von den Haltern zieht um sie manuell reinigen zu können. Ich mache mir dazu immer eine Schubkarre voll Wasser und drücke darin je Ladung Wasser 4 Schwämme aus. Das reine durchspülen mit dem Schlauch ohne die Schwämme zu entfernen bringt nicht so viel, da Du so ja auch nicht an die Matte kommst.
Eine komplette Reinigung aller 12 Schwämme samt Matten dauert bei mir so 20 Minuten.
Nervig ist manchmal das Anbringen des Verschlußdeckels für den Ablauf...da brauche ich teilweise 10 Versuche bis der endlich richtig sitzt und dicht hält.
Nutz mal die Suchfunktion nach "CBF-350" da gibt's ein langes Thema zu ("Wer kenn diesen Filter CBF-350" oder so heißt das)
Viel Spass
Gruß Bastian


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2015)

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen



west303 schrieb:


> Teich hat cirka 3500L geschätzt 3,5m x 2,5m
> 12 Goldfische in 10 bis 20 cm
> 1 Schildkröte 30cm



und gefüttert wird auch wahrscheinlich ?

Wie soll den das der Filter schaffen ...

Die Standzeit kannst nur mit einem Siebfilter (z.B. US II/III), einem Vliesfilter, Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter erhöhen ...

Oder einen Teich ohne Fische, ohne Schildi zu pflegen. Der braucht auch keinen Filter und damit auch keine Reinigung einmal in der Woche.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Doc (22. Mai 2015)

Nen Vorfilter würde Dir wahrscheinlich am meisten helfen. 
Haste mal nen Foto von Deinem Teich?


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2015)

Servus

@Roland O. hat da ein fantastisches Video zu diesem Thema.

Siehe es Dir mal an. Ich glaube in diesem Video kommt dein Filter vor.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## senator20_2000 (24. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht denn das teichwasser aus?  Vielleicht sind da noch zu viel schwebeteilchen drin?


----------



## west303 (25. Mai 2015)

HI
sorry das ich jetzt erst schreib aber die freientage haben wir komplett im Garten verbracht  um den auf vordermann zu bringen aber leider kein Ende in siecht 
@ doc ein Bild von unserem Teich hänge ich mal an ist aber nix dolles .
@ digicat Gefüttert wird nicht Wasser ist grün genug  so das was du in dem video beschreibst ist auch mein Problem, nur für so ein Bogensieb ist kein Platz gibt es da nicht ne kleinere Lösung


----------



## senator20_2000 (25. Mai 2015)

Also für mich,  rein optisch sind die grünen schwebeteilchen algen das Problem deines filters,  in umkehrschluss zu viele Nährstoffe im wasser...  Ich würde so vor gehen, entweder täglich den filter grob ausspülen,  dabei draufachten das die spülbrühe nicht wieder in den teich läuft,  oder einen vließfilter einfache varianten gibts hier anleitungen genügend.... Dann noch die ränder weit mehr "begrünen".... 

Bei nem kumpel hat es geholfen einfach nen guten stoffeinkaufsbeutel mittels kabelbinder an eine 14w pumpe angeschlossen,  nach 1/2-1h übern kompost ausspülen,  um den filter zu entlasten, nach 2tagen hat sich das wasser gut geklärt,  damit auch z. B. die seerose genügend licht zum wachsen hat und somit Nährstoffe abbauen kann

Als weiteres scheint mir was mit deiner pumpe nicht zu stimmen,  da der pullerstrahl aus deinem filter eher wie (optimistisch) 500l /h aussehen, n nachbar von mir hat auch so einen filter mit einer 18w pumpe,  da ist der Ablauf gut 1/2voll und geht 20-25cm weit.... 

Aus welcher ecke kommst du denn eigentlich,  vielleicht kann dir bei nem Bierchen jemand die nötigen kleinen tips geben....


----------



## west303 (25. Mai 2015)

@ senator20_2000 
was meine Pumpe betrifft ich habe den Durchfluss minimiert mit rohr Einsätze vor dem uvc versuch mal ein bild an zu hangen . Grund ich wollte das das Wasser nicht zu schnell an dem UVC vorbei rauscht und der UVC vielleicht nichts bringt. (Durchfluss 10l in 18Sec entspricht 1998l die Stunde)

Ränder begrünen:  meinst du wahrscheinlich die pflanzen in Körbe an Rand, nur soll ich da noch mehr __ Schilf hinstellen oder wie das grüne zeugs heisst das hatten wir aus dem alten Teich übernommen. ich habe auch eine 3x 50 cm __ Hornkraut drinnen und 3x 5 cm __ Wasserpest.

Davorschnallen:  hatte ich auch schon gemacht , Strumpfhose bleibt gut was hangen aber nach einiger zeit dehnt sie dich oben im filter zu doll aus.

Filter reinigen mein Problem : 1 Punkt kann ich das mit dem Gartenschlauch (Leitungswasser) einfach machen, denn ich weis nicht wie ich bei täglicher/wöchentlicher Reinigung das Wasser hernehem soll ?
2 Punkt Bildung der Biologie im Filter, zur Reinigung  muss ich die Filter-Pumpe abschalten für 30 min dann sind die Bakterien Tod oder?
Und darf der UVC an bleiben in der zeit weil es fliest ja kein Wasser nicht das der überhitzt?
dann wo bilden sich die Bakterien Schwamm Japanmatte oder die Plastikbälle.?
In der ersten Kammer reinige ich schwämme und matte Wasser las ich im Behälter. pumpe ist aus
In der zweiten Kammer reinige ich nur die Schwämme Japanmatte nur bei bedarf alle 2-3 Wochen, Wasser las ich im Behälter pumpe ist aus .
in der Dritten Kammer reinige ich alle 3-4 Wochen Schwämme, Wasser las ich im Behälter pumpe ist aus.

Ich komme aus der Lühneburger-Heide


----------



## Tinky (26. Mai 2015)

ICH nutze den Gartenschlauch - man KANN das also machen. Du machst Dir viele Gedanken um die Biologie im Filter...ICH nicht 
Die UVC mache ich natürlich während der Reinigung aus.
Allerdings lasse ich das Wasser komplett ab aus den Kammern beim Ausspülen... da kommt die ganze Brühe raus und fließt auf den Rasen.
Wie gesagt - ich sehe das __ Filtersystem rein als Mittel um Nährstoffe in Form von Algen und Mulm aus dem Teich entziehen zu können.
Klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Du kannst auch eine Strumpfhose am Ausgangsrohr des Filters montieren...ist dann zwar keine Vorfilterung aber da bleibt garantiert dennoch eine Menge hängen und Du sie kann sich schön entfalten....sieht dann natürlich aus wie das Modell "Wasserleiche"


----------

